# X-Weighted - The problem isn't the fat chick, it's the boyfriend's crap attitude.



## Buffie (May 9, 2010)

Holy mother of moses, I watched an episode of this show on Discovery called X-Weighted. Ugh.

It was about this GORGEOUS, charming woman named Jennifer who had been a model but gave up modeling to go to university (which wasn't really her choice at the time) and out of issues we all can probably relate to, she put on weight.

Anyway, she's doesn't feel physically good. Some of us can probably relate to that also. She wants to work out and get fit to feel better, feel like she can walk up stairs without running out of energy. They show her hanging out with her BFFs and seems to be cool with herself otherwise.

Her boyfriend though. I wanted to choke him! She was her current plus size when they met but he just tells her awful things about her weight.

He scolded her in front of her guests for ordering pizza on girls' nite out. He also told her he is withholding affection until she loses weight.

If she didn't buy into his BS, she might still not feel physically fantastic, but at least she wouldn't have her bouts of self-loathing.

She loses /some/ weight but stops a few pounds shy of her goal because she gets a plus-size modeling contract (which was her ultimate goal) but her jackass boyfriend can't find it within himself to be proud or supportive because he's totally hung up on the fact that she could be smaller. (She became a size 16, the modeling agency doesn't want her smaller than a 14.)

After watching this, I feel like it's necessary to tell all you chicks out there, if your man is saying you only deserve a certain level of love based on how you look, GTFO of that relationship because you DESERVE better.

And those of you fellows who love your woman because of WHO she is, props to you. That's how it's supposed to be.

http://www.xweighted.ca/episodes/season-two/plus-model-dreams-jennifer


----------



## Fat Brian (May 10, 2010)

He sounds like a real catch. Unfortunately, too many women of all sizes allow douches like this to abuse them. The best weight she could lose would be to drop his sorry ass.


----------



## spiritangel (May 10, 2010)

omg that is insanity she should kick his can to the curb and find someone who appreciates her

I now realise after a conversation towards the end of my relatiionship with my ex that he had the expectation that I would loose weight while we were together

wich I have I have lost loads it just hasnt translated into showing physically and I am ok with that but what a jerk bet he feels insecure and takes it out on her and bet he also sabotages her weight loss


----------



## Fish (May 10, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> The best weight she could lose would be to drop his sorry ass.



Dang it, I wanted to say that! lol.

Seriously, though. That boyfriend is an utter scumbag and in no way deserves a description that incorporates the word "friend" in any capacity.


----------



## IrishBard (May 10, 2010)

Fish said:


> Dang it, I wanted to say that! lol.
> 
> Seriously, though. That boyfriend is an utter scumbag and in no way deserves a description that incorporates the word "friend" in any capacity.




give me a couple of seconds with him, and It would be hard to discern him as male. 

seriously though, this is interesting. Shat's even more interesting is the way he deposits the guilt onto her, saying that it's her fault that he's angry at her and doesn't love her. 

just a bit of advice, love: Get out of there. Kick his arse if you want, but get out of that relationship. someone as shallow as that should only ever be allowed to make love to one thing, their hand.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 10, 2010)

asshooooooolllliiiooooo!


----------



## MattB (May 10, 2010)

X-Weighted is a Canadian show, so it's been on up here for quite awhile. Every episode follows a similar format, so this particular episode isn't unusual. 

I have never seen a single episode that begins with any positivity towards the main subject. The first 20 minutes usually involves whatever "sad" backstory the subject has, combined with the trainer making them feel even worse for their weight. Then making them do a weird obstacle course as a fitness test, throwing out their junk food etc. 

Don't look for any enlightening moments on this show...


----------



## Ruffie (May 10, 2010)

No kidding I swear if he was my trainer he might get a weight accidentally dropped on him or at the least find him tied up and that big mouth of his duct taped in an equipment closet somewhere. I am all for health and eating right, but I just think the same thing an me done with most folks in a supportive rather than a belittling manner.


----------



## Buffie (May 10, 2010)

MattB said:


> X-Weighted is a Canadian show, so it's been on up here for quite awhile. Every episode follows a similar format, so this particular episode isn't unusual.
> 
> I have never seen a single episode that begins with any positivity towards the main subject. The first 20 minutes usually involves whatever "sad" backstory the subject has, combined with the trainer making them feel even worse for their weight. Then making them do a weird obstacle course as a fitness test, throwing out their junk food etc.
> 
> Don't look for any enlightening moments on this show...



That's horrible! How can any sort of fitness program be successful if the first rule is "hate yourself until you lose weight."

Crap! Utter crap.

... I thought she might have been in Canada. They showed her walking to work and it looked like the Toronto skyline.

Hope her boyfriend takes a scalding hot cup of Tim Horton's right in the lap.


----------



## gangstadawg (May 11, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> someone as shallow as that should only ever be allowed to make love to one thing, their hand.



well god did give us two hands for a reason.


----------



## MattB (May 11, 2010)

Buffie said:


> That's horrible! How can any sort of fitness program be successful if the first rule is "hate yourself until you lose weight."
> 
> Crap! Utter crap.
> 
> ...



Timmy Ho karma works in mysterious ways...you never know...


----------



## jennifershubby (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey all!

Just wanted to let you know that Jennifer, shortly after the show, got rid of "that guy". She is now married to a man that truly loves her with all of his heart,... and ... she now has two beautiful children (one boy who's 2 1/2 and one girl, just over a month old).

Who did she marry? Me!! The luckiest guy in the world!

It is unknown where "he" is, but, who cares?

Brian


----------



## bmwm2001 (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't lie, when a girlfriend has lost weight in the past, without really thinking about it, we would have less sex, cuddle less and find it more difficult to find attraction because i WAS less attracted.
However because it was the WOMAN who i loved i made the effort to be more assertive and make her feel like the beauty she wanted to be even if the true attraction was less. This wasn't a hard decision, or even a chore, because loving her and having her happy was more important. I still felt bad because I couldn't overcome my sexual attraction, but i was happy that i still had the good concience to do the right thing x


----------



## loopytheone (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm really glad things worked out so well for both her and yourself!


----------



## Lamia (Jan 10, 2015)

I avoid watching any of these types of shows which seem to follow a formula of sad fatty has to change to find happiness. I get enough of that in real life. I don't need it as a form of entertainment, but let's face it this country love to see fat people being punished.

I am soooooo glad I have never been in a relationship like this. If you're in a relationship where the other person hurts your feelings then you need to find someone else. For realz. I have been with my love for 15 years and he has never said anything mean to me or ever made me feel unloved. This is how it's supposed to be and I hope I have never made him feel unloved or hurt his feelings.


----------

